# extreme makeover, ugly work truck edition...



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Now it's time for some natural medicine and an impact gun.



:thumbup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

This is the new box, all bolts are off that one, need to run get some more wd-40 and an impact swivel. Will have her done by lunch tomorrow. I have 4 of 8 bolts off my truck.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention my dumpster guy gave me a set of fender flares for it too.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

A weekend well spent!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, tme for round 2, just gotta pull the bumpers and change everything over. The good thing about my truck is if the bed was getting in the way I could just cut or pull it out of the way.
My hitch was in the way so I had to pull that too, took WD and heat to get those bolts off. 

I am a sore puppy today but I'm almost there. Pix coming soon.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

> My hitch was in the way so I had to pull that too, took WD and heat to get those bolts off.


Get PB Blaster, it's way better than WD.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

A&E,
Looks like you've got a good start! I tend to do the same, only with Fords. As a rule, their bodies seem to hold up better...at least on the older models. 
I've had good luck with the rust stabilizers. My go to brand was always "Extend", but I haven't seen it on shelves in recent years.



goneelkn said:


> Get PB Blaster, it's way better than WD.


I'll second that!
A common home brew is acetone/auto trany fluid mixed at 50/50. Some of the machinist sites say it's better than anything sold over the counter. Ive used both, & can't say which is better... both work for me.

Joe


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Kroil is the bomb. Makes PB Blaster look like water.

ATF and acetone mixed makes for a great cleaner of rusted up parts.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Kroil is the bomb. Makes PB Blaster look like water.
> 
> ATF and acetone mixed makes for a great cleaner of rusted up parts.


I was about to say the same thing.:thumbsup: I just used some on my '54 Chevy and the bolts came off like new....amazing stuff!:thumbup:

Here's a visual:


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

> Kroil is the bomb. Makes PB Blaster look like water.


Something else i'll have to try. Quick Google and it seems alot better. Thanks


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see the finished pics A&E:thumbup: Your lucky you got a bed that matches!


Dave


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

So what else do you guys use Kroil for??

https://secure.concentric.com/kanolabs.com/orders/order_maint.shtml

PB works great on anything rubber. I use it alot for CV boots to keep them fresh.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I now feel I have made real progress, now for the help to get here.....


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

:laughing:

Right here is the best stuff :whistling you guys 










:laughing:

And if you take a rusty part and submerge it into vinegar over night, it will come out all shiny and new looking in the morning :whistling

I didn't believe it until I tried it, but darn,...vinegar is some awesome stuff, eats rust as a midnight snack, and is reasonably cheap!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Better yet add some salt to the vin and it becomes really aggressive.

Penetrating oil only helps so much heat them up with the torch.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

goneelkn said:


> So what else do you guys use Kroil for??
> 
> https://secure.concentric.com/kanolabs.com/orders/order_maint.shtml
> 
> PB works great on anything rubber. I use it alot for CV boots to keep them fresh.


I clean all my milled cast surfaces with it, remove rust and in general cleaning with a scratch pad.

A little bit goes a long ways.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll tell ya what, the frame on that truck looks pretty clean!



Dave


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

CCCo. said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Right here is the best stuff :whistling you guys
> 
> ...


Kroil beats free all hands down!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Everyone go find a can of Kroil, and buy it.

Not cheap, little can was like 13 bucks.

Seriously, I threw the 1/4 bottle of PB I had away after the first use of Kroil.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i like seein all this gumption,keep it up kid:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i like rust:clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> i like rust:clap:


Dont you collect it in your yard? :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

damn satellites:sneaky2:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Almost done....


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Got the top on!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

What a wekend


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You got a steal on that cap. 

I am one of those guys who never buys new. I buy em right after the new buyer pays them off. I currently have a 1999 Ford E350 Superduty that I bought in 2004 for 6k. I have put almost 130k miles on it and it still runs like new. We have had the discussion here before about new vs used, and in my experience (25 years) used wins almost every time.


----------



## eyeinstine (Mar 13, 2011)

You should be in prison for stealing that cap...



Nice find!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

eyeinstine said:


> You should be in prison for stealing that cap...
> 
> Nice find!


I was careful not to leave any evidence behind. 

I'm a little surprised by how much stiffer the makeover made the truck.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That's looking better!

Nice job.

Cole


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> That's looking better!
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> Cole


Thank you, $500 for half a new truck was money well spent.
I think I'm going to talk him out of his fenders and doors pretty soon.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I have cap envy now. :thumbup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

So do I change the name to half ugly now or what? I'm confused.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Good for you. I have been in the process of doing something like this to my 1999 F250. The rust wasn't bad on mine, but it needed a new motor. I got it pretty cheap and basically rebuilt the entire mechanical systems of the truck. New motor with all new accesories, all new brake parts except for lines and master cylinder. New condensor and all new O Ring in the A/C system....new shocks, one new leaf spring....man I can't even remember any more. I will have to check the file of all the parts I have bought for it. I just finally started on the body work late this summer. I replaced and repainted the left fender and front door. I fixed the dents and painted the left door and the back of the cab. I started working on some dents in the left bedside, but it got too cold and I had to stop. 

I hope to have it all fixed and painted by mid summer this year...by the time I am done I will have invested around 10K in a truck that cost me 3k to buy. So for 13K I end up with a rebuilt truck.....none of this includes time as it has been my brother and I doing all the work. So when you add the cost of time, its a loser but I work on it as a hobby. It is nice to revisit and refresh my memory/motor skills from when I used to be a body guy back at the end of high school and a few years after.

CL has been a big winner for me. Finding red-neck boys parting out F-250s/350s has made part hunting cheap and easy. Hell I bought a running motor from one red-neck for $350. This allowed me to still drive my truck around while I took that motor to the Machine Shop to be rebuilt...and as a correction from above, this was the only time I have paid for labor...$2000 total, parts and labor for the rebuild.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Good for you. I have been in the process of doing something like this to my 1999 F250. The rust wasn't bad on mine, but it needed a new motor. I got it pretty cheap and basically rebuilt the entire mechanical systems of the truck. New motor with all new accesories, all new brake parts except for lines and master cylinder. New condensor and all new O Ring in the A/C system....new shocks, one new leaf spring....man I can't even remember any more. I will have to check the file of all the parts I have bought for it. I just finally started on the body work late this summer. I replaced and repainted the left fender and front door. I fixed the dents and painted the left door and the back of the cab. I started working on some dents in the left bedside, but it got too cold and I had to stop.
> 
> I hope to have it all fixed and painted by mid summer this year...by the time I am done I will have invested around 10K in a truck that cost me 3k to buy. So for 13K I end up with a rebuilt truck.....none of this includes time as it has been my brother and I doing all the work. So when you add the cost of time, its a loser but I work on it as a hobby. It is nice to revisit and refresh my memory/motor skills from when I used to be a body guy back at the end of high school and a few years after.
> 
> CL has been a big winner for me. Finding red-neck boys parting out F-250s/350s has made part hunting cheap and easy. Hell I bought a running motor from one red-neck for $350. This allowed me to still drive my truck around while I took that motor to the Machine Shop to be rebuilt...and as a correction from above, this was the only time I have paid for labor...$2000 total, parts and labor for the rebuild.


So, you tell us all these details and don't show any pics? Tsk Tsk...:no:


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> i like rust:clap:


Me too, that's all we do here in Seattle. :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

So far nothing has fallen off. Lol, I am really surprised and impressed with how much better the ride is with a solid bed on it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks good so far, i have done this in the past with older Fords and have driven them into the ground after fixing them up. I just purchased a 99 F-350 Powerstroke for $1k, had some work done to it and after the wife said it was to big to drive i sold it for $2200.00. I just purchased a 2002 GMC Sierra 1500 4X4 with a MM1 Fisher plow for $3k. The truck only has 65k miles but they were rough miles. The truck has a dent in every panel, bald rear tires, broken drivers handle, left power window broken, both mirrors broken, bad wheel bearings, bad battery, loose tie rod, leaky steering box, wiper arm stripped out and rotten brake lines so it has no brakes. When i drove it home i found the exhaust broken and riding on the drive shaft. 

So far i fixed the door handle with an old one i had off another truck, replaced the window regulator, replaced the inner tie rod, replaced the wheel bearings, replaced the front brake lines, replaced the tires with studded snows on chrome wheels, replaced the wiper arm along with new blades, new fuel/air/oil filter and put in synthetic oil. I have been keeping the battery on charge and it just may take a good charge if i keep using it. I started replacing the steering box tonight until i broke my pitman arm puller. So tomorrow i am going to buy a couple more pullers. Mine i had ground down for Dodges and i ended up breaking the ear off. So i will keep one stock and the other i will grind down when i need it. The exhaust i ended up cutting off the tailpipe because it was broken and i had to bend all the mounts back in place so the muffler was in its proper location and not rubbing the drive shaft. The interior i removed 3 garbage bags of trash. I spent about 4 hours cleaning the interior, at least one hour with just the vacuum and the rest of the time trying to clean off who knows what on the dash, seats, doors and floors. 

But, in the end i will have a spare plow truck with no payment, low miles and i know my wife will be safe driving it on days of bad weather. This even has the all wheel drive feature so she will not be confused when to put it in four wheel drive. I cannot tell you how many times she drove either to work or home from work with my other D-max in 4X4 because she was not sure if it should be in or not. Now all she has to do is hit the all wheel drive and no worries.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is the GMC i bought for $3k.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> This is the GMC i bought for $3k.


Looks pretty good sharp for a Jimmy :laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow it is really starting to look pretty good compared to before, Great deal being the same color.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> Wow it is really starting to look pretty good compared to before, Great deal being the same color.


Thanks, it definatley makes a big difference. People don't drive by with the OMG look on their face anymore either. :laughing:

I plan on getting my buddies fenders and doors real soon. Too bad he has a standard cab. Oh well I can't have it all right?
Definate bonus on the color.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> This is the GMC i bought for $3k.


Good buy.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Thanks, it definatley makes a big difference. People don't drive by with the OMG look on their face anymore either. :laughing:
> 
> I plan on getting my buddies fenders and doors real soon. Too bad he has a standard cab. Oh well I can't have it all right?
> Definate bonus on the color.


You have to come out west here to get a good cab, don't have much rust out here.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

That's where my buddy is getting his new parts from. He drives long haul semi truck, I half expect him to come back with the parts I took off his truck. 

He tells me they are all much more expensive out west too.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's where my buddy is getting his new parts from. He drives long haul semi truck, I half expect him to come back with the parts I took off his truck.
> 
> He tells me they are all much more expensive out west too.


You would not believe the older rigs we have around , paint job and they would be like new. but that is why they bring more money too. you should see all the 70' Ford and Chev pickup running around in nice shape.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> You would not believe the older rigs we have around , paint job and they would be like new. but that is why they bring more money too. you should see all the 70' Ford and Chev pickup running around in nice shape.


Same here, I have 2 1986 chevys and you can still see the factory paint on the frames.:thumbup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

A&E Exteriors said:


> So, you tell us all these details and don't show any pics? Tsk Tsk...:no:


There is a thread I started months ago on my truck...:thumbsup:


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> This is the GMC i bought for $3k.


what was wrong with it?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Finally got around to changng the front bumper yesterday afternoon. Hope to have the rest of the body done by May/ June. 

Perhaps I'll put the fender flares on today.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

What a difference some fender flares make.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm done with her for a while, stay tuned for fenders, grill, and cab in a few months.


----------



## G GriffithConst (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice upgrade! I "stole" an ARE top similar to yours last year for the same price. Mine is square at the front instead of having the slope. I really like it except for the rear doors. I miss my tailgate! Quite amazing what you did with $500 and one weekend.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

G GriffithConst said:


> Nice upgrade! I "stole" an ARE top similar to yours last year for the same price. Mine is square at the front instead of having the slope. I really like it except for the rear doors. I miss my tailgate! Quite amazing what you did with $500 and one weekend.


Thanks, I am quite happy the way it turned out, the fender flares really make a dfference. It's been a couple weeks and I am still amazed at the difference when I look at my truck. 

Good way to spend 5 bills for sure, and my truck still doesn't owe me a nickel.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

You must feel well accomplished in doing your work truck over.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

skillman said:


> You must feel well accomplished in doing your work truck over.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yea, I think it's pretty cool to have gone through it. It is different as night and day now, and I know exactlly what I have which is also a good feeling.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

And no payments:clap:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Gary H said:


> And no payments:clap:


Just the fuel payment....


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> So do I change the name to half ugly now or what? I'm confused.


This hit me yesterday, I hereby dub big ugly, Frankenstein
:laughing::notworthy:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking pretty nice there for a Chevy:thumbup::laughing: Nice parts where the same color. Did you buy new or used flares? Those flares are spendy new and have heard you have buy factory one in a set of 4.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

My dumpster guy gave me the flares.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Big ugly has officially bit the dust, broke the tranny :sad: $2100 to rebuild...looks like its time for the upgrade to diesel


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Big ugly has officially bit the dust, broke the tranny :sad: $2100 to rebuild...looks like its time for the upgrade to diesel


Do you think it's worth the $2100? Do you think you can get by using a junkyard transmission instead?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> Do you think it's worth the $2100? Do you think you can get by using a junkyard transmission instead?


Yeah I mean you did just put fender flares on that pig.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I was once the person who always bought old stuff and patched it together on a weekly basis. Every repair I said "oh well its better than payments every month". My last three vehicles have been new and I make payments every month...but I don't miss crawling under them changing parts in the winter one bit.


Yup, but it's what a lot of us do at first. Something I've noticed about GMC/Chebbies, is that around the time they changed body styles from A & E's (what, maybe 2000-2002?), the sheetmetal started lasting a LOT longer here in Michigan.

Odd stuff still rusts quickly:Backing plates on rear axle of our 2002 - rusted completely off(those were fun). Tailgate cables on the 2005 - rusted completely through (inside the vinyl jacket!). Both have 150K-180K on them. The 2005 we use for pulling the tool trailer & horse trailer- tailgate latch froze solid & had to be replaced.

For those who grimace at that rust: Detroit is the home of the Big 3 - it is also home to the world's biggest salt mine & we use more of it on our roads - guarantees repeat customers.

A&E: Appreciate your hard work - how many bolts did you have to whack off with the sawzall/blue wrench?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a '93, I didn't have to cut any bolts, and she's not worth the rebuild money. As she site she doesn't owe me a nickel and I'd like to keep if that way. 

I'm looking at diesels, I want the MPG and reliability, should be set in a couple weeks. It sucks being wheeless in the meantime though...spent today pulling my shocks and tune up parts and putting them on the girlfriends truck, at least I'll get some more use out of those parts.


----------

